# A Mozart bit (CS)



## Rob (Sep 20, 2012)

I've tried to play this part of Mozart's String Quartet in D stacking non vib, vib and stacc patches in Cinematic Strings, so to be able to get the different phrasing in one track, assigning staccatos to velocity and the rest to cc2... every track played in one go, four tracks total. The results confirm to me the quality of CS tone... and despite the lack of recorded articulations the phrasing is pretty varied. A bit of Waves IR default Concert Hall impulse on everything...

www.robertosoggetti.com/MozartCS.mp3


----------



## zacnelson (Sep 20, 2012)

Sounds great! I didn't realize this style of music would suit a cinematic library like CS but I'm very impressed with what you've achieved


----------



## Rob (Sep 20, 2012)

zacnelson @ 20th September 2012 said:


> Sounds great! I didn't realize this style of music would suit a cinematic library like CS but I'm very impressed with what you've achieved



Thanks Zac, the name cinematic notwithstanding, I feel this library was recorded with a broader range of applications in mind, by people who know how real natural strings sound... and that's what I personally prefer, to have a natural sound to start with and then if need be I can eq, compress, double or whatever to get more elaborate kinds of sound... This library has lovely pp and p layers, which make it easier to play expressive phrases.


----------



## TGV (Sep 20, 2012)

That sounds nice indeed. Mozart is not very forgiving for bad samples, so that's extra points in my book. So you had three layers playing simultaneously for every voice?


----------



## Rob (Sep 20, 2012)

TGV @ 20th September 2012 said:


> That sounds nice indeed. Mozart is not very forgiving for bad samples, so that's extra points in my book. So you had three layers playing simultaneously for every voice?



Very true, that's part of the reason why I chose Mozart. Yes, three layers per section, the non vibrato less responsive so at lower dynamics the sound gets almost immobile... The staccatos respond to velocity only, to allow for legato... It's a setting than I find works well, with my approach (breath controller),
thanks for listening


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 20, 2012)

How cool, Rob!

*This* is a very good string sound!


----------



## Rob (Sep 20, 2012)

germancomponist @ 20th September 2012 said:


> How cool, Rob!
> 
> *This* is a very good string sound!



Yeah Gunther, I like it too! Thanks!


----------



## TGV (Sep 20, 2012)

Rob @ Thu Sep 20 said:


> It's a setting than I find works well, with my approach (breath controller)


Three layers need three controls. Staccato is velocity, I guess the other two are controlled by the breath controller (sounds pretty natural, I must say), but how do you choose between them? With the mod wheel?


----------



## Rob (Sep 20, 2012)

TGV @ 20th September 2012 said:


> Rob @ Thu Sep 20 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a setting than I find works well, with my approach (breath controller)
> ...



the two legato layers are one on top of the other, they play simultaneously, but I have set them to react in different ways... this is possible in CS because they have sampled relatively small sections, so they tolerate being summed...


----------



## lamandolina (Sep 20, 2012)

Fantastic! could you share with us the project?, It sounds really nice an real.!


----------



## Rob (Sep 20, 2012)

thanks, lamandolina! Honestly I wouldn't share the project file, because there's a couple of tricks I do in Kontakt I don't feel like giving away... but I've given enough info on how I've done it already. Sorry, I usually like to share things, not this time... hope you understand


----------



## lux (Sep 26, 2012)

very nice Roberto


----------



## handz (Sep 26, 2012)

Great, CS suits the style very well!


----------



## Rob (Sep 26, 2012)

thanks a lot, Luca and Handz! To tell the truth, there are a few spots towards the end where I should revise the phrasing, as it doesn't sound too good, particularly the staccato descending runs, but my C drive left me three days ago, with most of my software, licenses, emails etc. so I won't be able to redo the piece until I have a new daw up and running...


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 26, 2012)

Rob @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> thanks a lot, Luca and Handz! To tell the truth, there are a few spots towards the end where I should revise the phrasing, as it doesn't sound too good, particularly the staccato descending runs, but my C drive left me three days ago, with most of my software, licenses, emails etc. so I won't be able to redo the piece until I have a new daw up and running...



Oh, very sadly and annoying. I can feel with you, Rob. I hope you have lost not too very much!

Gunther


----------



## Ganvai (Sep 26, 2012)

Very impressive. CS2 is doing a great job in this piece. Also respect for programming this. 

Good work!


----------



## Rob (Sep 27, 2012)

germancomponist @ 26th September 2012 said:


> Rob @ Wed Sep 26 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks a lot, Luca and Handz! To tell the truth, there are a few spots towards the end where I should revise the phrasing, as it doesn't sound too good, particularly the staccato descending runs, but my C drive left me three days ago, with most of my software, licenses, emails etc. so I won't be able to redo the piece until I have a new daw up and running...
> ...



Thank you my friend, I have backupped all the documents, so I haven't lost my work... What I have lost is the applications (which I can always reinstall) and the licenses. Fortunately some of the libraries and programs use the dongle (vsl, wavelab etc.) so those are still available, but for Kontakt and the like I guess I'll have to write to Native Instruments asking for a new authorization.

Btw, Gunther, do you think I could do with an I5-3450 cpu? I don't have the budget now for something better...


----------



## Rob (Sep 27, 2012)

Ganvai @ 26th September 2012 said:


> Very impressive. CS2 is doing a great job in this piece. Also respect for programming this.
> 
> Good work!



Ganval, thank you!


----------

